# Wer frisst den gemeinen Rückenschwimmer



## sweetzicke502 (24. Mai 2008)

Wir haben einen recht großen Teich mit Molchen und Fröschen. Nur haben derzeit wir unheimlich viel von diesen gemeinen Rückenschwimmern im Teich. Gibt es ein Tier, welches diese frißt???? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst den gemeinen  Rückenschwimmer*

Hallo sweetzicke,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. 

Es wird bestimmt Tiere geben, die den gemeinen Rückenschwimmer fressen,
aber warum willst du sie den loswerden?  
Weil er ein "gemeiner" Rückenschwimmer ist?
Das Wort gemein ist hier von allgemein abgeleitet.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst den gemeinen  Rückenschwimmer*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird bestimmt Tiere geben, die den gemeinen Rückenschwimmer fressen



Wir fürchten: eher nicht. Feinde scheint der "fiese" Rückenschwimmer nicht zu haben ... wir hatten so etwas schon mal gelesen und jetzt nochmals gesucht, hier eine Quelle: *klick hier*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum willst du sie den loswerden?



Das allerdings verstehen wir auch nicht so ganz, wenn es dabei um die "Gefährdung" der anderen Lebewesen im Teich geht, ´müsste man auch versuchen, z.B. Libellenlarven loszuwerden ...


----------



## Kurt (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst den gemeinen  Rückenschwimmer*

Hallo,

also, ich hab ja 2 Pflanzenfilter mit verschiedenem Besatz - im Oberen sind BItteringe, im 2. Rotfedern, bei dem sind so gut wie keine RÜckenschwimmer mehr zu finden.  Kann sein, daß das durch die Rotfedern kommt.  Diese sind zwar keine __ Raubfische, können aber auch ganz gerne mal nach einem Insekt schnappen. 
Versuchen kannst es ja mal.

Ausserdem, beim abkeschern von Blättern usw. mit einem engmaschigen Netz werden auch immer wieder mal einige mitgefangen. Ich hab sie soweit möglich immer wieder zurückgeten - vielleicht nur, damit sie dann von den Rotfedern gefressen wurden (.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## sweetzicke502 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst den gemeinen  Rückenschwimmer*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sweetzicke,
> 
> herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.
> 
> ...



Weil ich finde, die nehmen so langsam Überhand im Teich und ich habe gelesen, dass diese Tiere Qualquappen fressen. Unsere Qualquappen sind wesentlich weniger geworden, seid dem soviele von diesen Viechern da sind.


----------



## sweetzicke502 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst den gemeinen  Rückenschwimmer*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fürchten: eher nicht. Feinde scheint der "fiese" Rückenschwimmer nicht zu haben ... wir hatten so etwas schon mal gelesen und jetzt nochmals gesucht, hier eine Quelle: *klick hier*
> 
> 
> 
> Das allerdings verstehen wir auch nicht so ganz, wenn es dabei um die "Gefährdung" der anderen Lebewesen im Teich geht, ´müsste man auch versuchen, z.B. Libellenlarven loszuwerden ...



Vielen lieben Dank für den Ratschlag!!!!!! Werde das auf aller jeden Fall testen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sweetzicke502 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst den gemeinen  Rückenschwimmer*



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also, ich hab ja 2 Pflanzenfilter mit verschiedenem Besatz - im Oberen sind BItteringe, im 2. Rotfedern, bei dem sind so gut wie keine RÜckenschwimmer mehr zu finden.  Kann sein, daß das durch die Rotfedern kommt.  Diese sind zwar keine __ Raubfische, können aber auch ganz gerne mal nach einem Insekt schnappen.
> Versuchen kannst es ja mal.
> ...


Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen!Lieben Dank für den Tipp!!!


----------

